
10x engineers are on hold in the new ThoughtWorks technology Radar - sidcool
https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar/techniques?blipid=201911057
======
gregjor
How did 10X get equated with "antisocial and damaging behaviors?"

Junior developers can show the same behaviors. A more productive person can
act as a good mentor and team player. Jerks exist at all levels of skill and
experience.

~~~
mdorazio
I think young 10X engineers often have negative behaviors, team dynamics, etc.
so the group as a whole gets a bad reputation. I personally find that older
10X engineers tend to be the more valuable ones since they've figured out
there's more to being successful than lone wolfing a bunch of code.

